# Cops, detectives, FBI agents, U.S. soldiers tell Natural News they will not



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Exclusive: Cops, detectives, FBI agents, U.S. soldiers tell Natural News they will not enforce gun confiscation orders









--------------------------------------------

I wouldn't do it if I was an officer. Not because it would be dangerous as hell, but because it is stealing peoples rights and constitutionally wrong, wrong, wrong. Obama can kiss my ass that half communist, half nazi pos.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll probably regret posting this, but ah, hell; they've probably got enough on me anyway. I will not, under any circumstances, take part in any gun confiscation program. I know several others in the military that feel the same way. I'm sure senior leaders (both Officers and NCOs) might go along with it so they keep their benefits, just as young and dumb E-1s/2s might, but there would be a lot that wouldn't. The article does have one of my biggest fears though: if US LE and Military doesn't enforce this ban, Obama just ups the ante and asks for UN assistance. Scary thought.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

That was a great read. And inspiring to know. I have not been a LEO supporter for many years due to personal grievances. I am an avid military supporter and have the utmost respect for our men and women in uniform. To hear that our supportive and are willing to talk the tough retorrect then I will also be out doing the same. It is not a time to back down.

I think often myself and envision that to be successful in such an extreme endeavor alot of personal grievances would need to be set aside and we would need to enlist the aid of those we may have harbored bad feelings towards before. That is the recourse I have for this UN threat. 

In such a scenario there is much that would need to be considered including agriculture, industry, and safety for those we hold dear. 

Thank You for the excellent link.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I had to post twice this was just that good of a thread.

On the other side there is a lot of hope. Changing the way we educate our children, How we treat our resources and consume without recklessness. Basing a on society on what our fathers originally intended will be nothing but healthy for us. Struggles along the way but I believe we will find good and valuable support from unexpected places. What our Forefathers left us is the place I want to be. People will always have differences but in a Free Society those people should have a place to be different if it within the bounds of decency. 

I know I want to make this world a better place for my child then what it is today.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree that any attempt to conduct gun confiscation in the US will involve the use of UN Troops if through incrimental gun control laws Obama cant disarm Americans. I dont think there are enough useful idiots in the ranks of the military or the police for Obama to pull off such a feat.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't believe our goverment will start out with confisation. I think this time they will get there assault wepons ban and magazines and even the stop of private sales unless you go through a FFL dealer. That is just around the corner. Then I believe that is just the start of what is instore for us in these next 4 years. The WH will use congress until it quits on a full ban and then I believe you will see the same as other countries of you having to turn in you firearms within a time frame. I believe you would be surprise how many law abiding people will do just that and then they will deal with the rest of us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone who violates his oath and moves against the citizenry in such manner deserves all the Hell he gets.

What concerns me is that the cops said they wouldn't do it due to concerns for their own safety. What if they could safely do it? What if they could simply hit the hold-outs with drones, would they do it, then?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

As far as I see it too anyone who goes along with it deserves what they get. Their traitors to the people and the constitution as are the politicians who ordered it and those politicians that sat idly by as it happened. That a lot of our police and military won't go along with it is a point of honor and integrity on their part. If you guys remember though, when Bush was in they worked out and signed an agreement with Canada to trade troops in a time of civil unrest and martial law. This all very well could lead to civil war as I know we're not the only one's saying "the hell you are" to them stealing our arms and ability to protect ourselves and our freedoms. Whether they go the bold route of outright banning and wanting turn in or confiscation by force is questionable. Starting by banning and grandfathering is something many will bend over accept and others who don't want to will be forced to by being outnumbered and not enough willing to stand up and stop the tyranny at that point. It's a sad state this country is in. We are a weak people in mass.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It only takes one rogue drone to change that hypothesis. If that type of weaponry was used on the citizens it would only strengthen our place as having the real grievance in the world eye. And simple remote controlled cameras can be made from parts in any toy store. You understand theirs treaties bigger then us. But look today even the Syrian rebels are recognized by the US as legitimate future govt of Syria. Just sayin their price has been in blood but they are now on there way to being to rebuild there country in a new way.

I hate to preach violence because that is a shtf resort. But nonetheless Im n not going to go hide in the woods when I could have stood and tried.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Violence will likely be the only way to get back what we've let erode away.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Our freedoms and liberties will slowly be eroded away. The talking heads in Washington will claim it's for the good of the nation and it's people. And the sheeple will follow along like good little lambs to the slaughter. They have been drinking the kool aid for a very long time. But I also believe the media also lies. More people than ever are buying guns, yet they claim the majority want more gun control.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Me, being a junior member should probably keep my mouth shut, but... I think i see some over reaction... The US Government is not going to launch drones on its citizens because you own an AR-15. Unfortunately we are going to loose some gun rights, that sucks... This is the liberal knee jerk society we live in... I do not see confiscation, but a ban on the purchase of assault rifles is coming.
For those stating our freedoms are being eroded away. They are 100 percent right. It has been going on for a long time and it will get worse. Be sure to thank any liberal you know. 
And for those who are anti Law Enforcement. They are a necessity, due to stupid people who can not act like adults. I am 35 years old and have managed to never get arrested for anything. Its not that hard.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

mikes69baja said:


> Me, being a junior member should probably keep my mouth shut, but... I think i see some over reaction... The US Government is not going to launch drones on its citizens because you own an AR-15. Unfortunately we are going to loose some gun rights, that sucks... This is the liberal knee jerk society we live in... I do not see confiscation, but a ban on the purchase of assault rifles is coming.
> For those stating our freedoms are being eroded away. They are 100 percent right. It has been going on for a long time and it will get worse. Be sure to thank any liberal you know.
> And for those who are anti Law Enforcement. They are a necessity, due to stupid people who can not act like adults. I am 35 years old and have managed to never get arrested for anything. Its not that hard.


I worked in law enforcement as a reserve officer for a few years. Currently I'm a firefighter and work with cops/deputies every day. All of the ones I talk to have no interest in gun confiscation. That's why I believe some day we will have some form of another civil war. Sad as that is, it just seems like our free society is becoming a socialist state. I don't know what the future holds but I pray people wake up and see what is going on around them. Things probably aren't as bad as we make them out to be. But, there is nothing wrong with being vigilant and continue to voice our concerns about the direction of this country. This country has now become a society of "takers", with few "givers". We see our paychecks shrink while some lazy ass down the street get's everything for free, thanks to us. It's all going to come to a head someday. But, the government will try everything to keep us in line and use fear and intimidation to gain and keep control of the population. Let's hope enough Americans stand up for their freedoms and use diplomatic solutions to turn the tide of Socialism that is sweeping this country. I hope in 2016 we take this country back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a lot more of "us" than "them". I read earlier today there are over one million registered hunters in the state of Texas alone.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There's a lot more of "us" than "them". I read earlier today there are over one million registered hunters in the state of Texas alone.


That assumes that all, or even most of "us" actually do something. A lot won't.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> That assumes that all, or even most of "us" actually do something. A lot won't.


Yes, more than a few are Fudds who think AR's are dangerous. But I think that somewhere I read that there are approx 80 million gun owners in America, and together we own over 200 million guns.
(damn, I've been out so long I'm calling them "guns". I'm going to have to drop for 50)


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Anything that smells like national gun confiscation will fail.
The moment UN troops hit US soil in support of national gun confiscation it will mark the beginning of a new war.
I'd like to think neither will occur...


----------



## marukka (Dec 21, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> I wouldn't do it if I was an officer. Not because it would be dangerous as hell, but because it is stealing peoples rights and constitutionally wrong, wrong, wrong. Obama can kiss my ass that half communist, half nazi pos.


It doesnt matter if a handful say they wont, there are more than enough who are willing. The oathkeepers don't matter, there are only about 10,000 members, and many of them are veterans. Even if they were all active duty, they would make up less than 1% of LEOs and service members.

LEOs confiscate hundreds if not thousands guns on a daily basis today, because their owners by law are not allowed to own them. If all guns were outlawed, they would confiscate them from you or me too under the same pretenses. The military is no different, nor is it unprecented for them to do so, such as the confiscations which happened at the Paint Creek/Cabin Creek Strike of 1912 or the Johnson County War of 1892 among other incidents. They will not hesitate to fire on American civilians either. From the Whiskey Rebellion to Kent State, service members have on countless occasions brutally assaulted the American people, who quite often were simply exercising their 1A rights. My favorite incident was the 1932 Bonus protests in Wash. DC where Gen. MacArthur, Gen. Eisenhower and Maj. Patton assaulted 43,000 WW1 veterans, their wives and children, with rifles, bayonets, tanks and a arsenic based chemical weapon. Going so far as to even demolish the veterans homes. Even when Gen. MacArthur was directly ordered to cease his assault by his Commander and Chief, Pres. Hoover, he refused to do so because he did not personally agree with the suspected political views of the WW1 veterans.

Two of my favorite quotes come from the Colorado Labor Wars:
"To hell with the constitution, we aren't going by the constitution." 
-Maj. Thomas McClellend
"Habeas corpus be damned, we'll give 'em post mortems"
-Gen. Sherman Bell

It is not unheard of them to engage in extra-judicial executions of American citizens without legal repercussions either, such as during the Alabama Coal Strike of 1920. Adrian Northcutt, a local union offical was summoned out of his home. William Baird heard several shots fired in quick succession, came out and found his uncle-in-law dead (Northcutt) on the ground with Private James Morris standing over him. Baird shot Morris is self-defense and then fled. After three days Baird turned himself in to Walker County officials. On Jan 5, nine guardsmen of company M subdued the sheriff on duty, lynched Baird, and then desecrated his corpse. Later Alabama governor Braxton Bragg Comer claimed the lynching of Baird "had some element of self defense in it."

The number one organization which has intentionally killed the most number of American civilians is the US military. What happened on 9-11 pales in comparison to what happened in the previous civil war.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> I'll probably regret posting this, but ah, hell; they've probably got enough on me anyway. I will not, under any circumstances, take part in any gun confiscation program. I know several others in the military that feel the same way. I'm sure senior leaders (both Officers and NCOs) might go along with it so they keep their benefits, just as young and dumb E-1s/2s might, but there would be a lot that wouldn't. The article does have one of my biggest fears though: if US LE and Military doesn't enforce this ban, Obama just ups the ante and asks for UN assistance. Scary thought.


Yeah, but those blue helmits make nice targets.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Yeah, but those blue helmits make nice targets.


I could be wrong but it seems to me that the UN has been itchin to get in here and enforce their policies.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Murby (Jan 29, 2017)

Gun confiscation would be a bloodbath.. so much so, they'd run out of agents and officers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Murby said:


> Gun confiscation would be a bloodbath.. so much so, they'd run out of agents and officers.


Good thing they'll have the UN Peackeeping forces to assist.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Old discussion revived.I would need something a little more substantial before I believe a ”NEWS”organization or a bunch of govt. officials.Fool me once “and you know the thing. Just my opinion.”


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Once they start bleeding out on patriots doorsteps, it'll come to a halt pretty quick.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Good thing they'll have the UN Peackeeping forces to assist.


Any and all U.N. peacekeepers should be mortified in terror, at the prospect of being sent in to America.
They would be destroyed and it’s not that difficult to figure out how that would happen. Ambushes mostly.


----------

